# ip_fil4.1.33 compile...



## tomyat (Aug 30, 2009)

hello,
I download ip_fil with .c and .h files.
IÂ´m expert for visual Studio 2003  
Who can compile all .c and .h file ander bsd 7.2 unix?
tom


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 30, 2009)

ip_fil is part of ipfilter, which belongs to the base system (so it's already compiled and installed -- /usr/src/contrib/ipfilter/ip_fil.c, /usr/src/sys/contrib/ipfilter/netinet/ip_fil.h). What are you trying to do, and what does Visual Studio have to with any of this?


----------



## tomyat (Aug 31, 2009)

[DutchDaemon translation services]

Short translation from German (which is not allowed here)

- I downloaded the firewall and ended up with .c and .h files.
- Now I want to compile and start the firewall.
- I only know 'cc test.c -o test'
- which of the .c files do I need?
 - P.S. 'Visual Studio' means 'I do not know the first thing about programming'

[/DutchDaemon translation services]


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2009)

You do NOT need to download and compile the firewall. It is already included in the base install of the OS.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html

In German:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html


----------



## tomyat (Aug 31, 2009)

ok,
My target is change the .c file from firewall example ipfil.
My next target is compile and run ander FreeBSD.

I have Suse linux and the firewall is 1a.

I must use the FreeBSD, because my book (socket programiere under unix in c (900 site)) is the best for for german.

I change the .c file (ipfil).What is the nest step?

sorry for my bad english.


----------

